# Hawaii (Kauai) - Na Pali Coast



## camp219 (Jan 4, 2008)

Its another beautiful place. The island of Kauai is known for its heavy rainfall, panoramic views, tropical forest and rugged coastline. This 11 miles Kalalau Trail follows the Na Pali Coast with its incredible views of five lush valleys. waterfalls and ancient Hawaiian rains.










This is most attractive place for visitors, but i really lost my self there.
Feel free to post your views on this place.


----------

